# [Release] smiley5x5 - A PixelArt font with almost all Latin characters



## smileyhead (Sep 18, 2017)

I haven't seen many PixelArt fonts with more than the English ABC included... so I've made one! Enjoy!
You can use it anywhere, just don't claim it as yours.



Spoiler: Samples


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I haven't seen many PixelArt fonts with more than the English ABC included... so I've made one! Enjoy!
> You can use it anywhere, just don't claim it as yours.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 18, 2017)

This'll probably end up in a bunch of indie games lol


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 18, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This'll probably end up in a bunch of indie games lol


owo


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Sep 18, 2017)

Add combining diacritical marks and I would use it for a lot of stuff. Add stuff like ȝ and I would use it for literally everything.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 18, 2017)

Jhynjhiruu said:


> Add combining diacritical marks and I would use it for a lot of stuff. Add stuff like ȝ and I would use it for literally everything.


With full lenny support hopefully


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 18, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> With full lenny support hopefully


oh my


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> oh my
> 
> View attachment 99230


Close but not quite

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 18, 2017)

if anyone has a font editor with support for more characters and pixel-by-pixel editing, hit me up.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> if anyone has a font editor with support for more characters and pixel-by-pixel editing, hit me up.


Well, TTF fonts aren't really pixel based, they're vector based.
A lot of pixel fonts use other formats instead.

Pretty good font by the way.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> if anyone has a font editor with support for more characters and pixel-by-pixel editing, hit me up.


I think you can do that with FontForge.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2017)

That's cool, thanks for it!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think you can do that with FontForge.


hmm, seems like my font was compiled as vector images. how do I convert it to "pixel-by-pixel" and/or edit them as such?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> hmm, seems like my font was compiled as vector images. how do I convert it to "pixel-by-pixel" and/or edit them as such?


I can't explain the process in my own words, so I'd suggest taking a look at this: http://monsterfacegames.blogspot.ca/2013/10/creating-pixel-font-for-your-game.html


----------

